# Ich suche jemanden zum Werben :)



## UndeadGentleman (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

 

ich spiele seit 2009 WoW und habe schon einmal einen Freund geworben.

Jetzt will ich gern wieder jemanden Werben, damit ich mit ihr/ihm ein bis zwei Chars hochleveln kann.

 

Ich bin Mittwoch bis Freitag von 17 Uhr bis 2 Uhr online und Samstags ca. ab 15 Uhr.

 

Was ihr braucht:

Einen neuen WoW Account und eine WoW Timecard

 

Was ich geben kann:

Eine Hexenzwirntasche   http://de.wowhead.com/item=114821  und 150 Gold damit ihr euch euer erstes Mount und Material Lager kaufen könnt.

 

Bei interesse adde mich einfach bei Battle.net:*  PunkPsycho#2645*

 

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antwort, wir sehen uns in Azeroth. 

 

Kleine zusatz Info der neue WoW Account des Anwerbers darf nicht älter als ein Monat sein damit das "Wirb einen Freund" funktioniert.


----------

